# Backup MX mit 2 gleichen ISPConfig Installationen



## andreas (13. Feb. 2008)

Hallo ISPler,

Ich hab nen Knoten im Kopf vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiter helfen:

Wir betreiben 2 ISPConfig Server die in sich selbst redundant sind.

D.h: Die Server replizieren ihre SQL Daten Master <--> Master und die Webfiles werden per Rsync synchronisiert. 

Fällt ein Server aus wird die IP des Master Servers auf den Slave umgezogen.

Nun wollte ich für einen mx2 sorgen damit Mails beim Ausfall des Masters nicht verloren gehen.

Dazu habe ich mir auch das Postfix als Backup MX Howto hier angesehen. Leider bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das in meinem Fall so funktioniert, da die IP ja je nach Zustand des Master Servers wechselt. Im schlimmsten Fall würde ich ein Loop bauen, der Mails immer an den Master Server weiterleitet der gleichzeitig der Mx2 ist. 

Kann ich foglendes machen, wenn ja wie:

Den Slave server so konfigurieren das Postfix nur auf der "normalen" IP hört, diese normale IP als mx2 eintragen. Wenn der Server2 offline geht wird alles vom mx2 angenommen und versucht an die "normale" IP des Servers 1 weitergeleitet. 

Vielen Dank

mfg

Andreas


----------



## Till (14. Feb. 2008)

> Den Slave server so konfigurieren das Postfix nur auf der "normalen" IP hört, diese normale IP als mx2 eintragen. Wenn der Server2 offline geht wird alles vom mx2 angenommen und versucht an die "normale" IP des Servers 1 weitergeleitet.


Das könnte funktionieren.


----------



## andreas (14. Feb. 2008)

Hallo Till,

danke für deine Rückmeldung, was muss ich den beachten ?

Wie kann ich Postfix sagen "häre nur auf dieser IP, ignoriere alles auf der anderen IP". Und da auf dem Server ja auch ein ISPConfig läuft, wie kann ich diesem mitteilen, lass ja die Postfix Konfiguration in Ruhe ?

Danke Dir

mfg

Andreas


----------



## Till (14. Feb. 2008)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/how-to-make-postfix-listen-for-2-ip-584443/

ISPConfig schreibt nicht in die postfix main.cf und master.cf nach der ersten Installation.


----------

